# ILPH KITTY Where are you ??? NOT STOLEN



## irishdraft (1 December 2010)

Does anyone know the whereabouts of ILPH horse Kitty, my friend had her on loan for 10 years and has just emigrated to Oz ILPH will not give her ANY info regarding Kittys whereabouts, she only wants to know how she is etc Kitty is a 17.2hh shire cross dark bay, hunted with the Coakham Bloodhounds for many years.


----------



## mymare (1 December 2010)

Hi they can't give out info on where they are, it's all down to confidentiality.  I suppose in the interest of the new loaner.  Another reason I couldn't bear to send my ILPH shetland back after my horse died in June, I would hate to never be able to see him again.


----------



## irishdraft (1 December 2010)

Yes we realise its to do with confidential but its so hard not to know how she is,  we are hoping the new loaner may want to know Kittys history and get in touch


----------



## Spudlet (1 December 2010)

TBH, I wouldn't want a previous loaner knowing... it would feel like I was being watched.

They will have found her a good home, or they would not have let her go. And they will make sure she is well cared for.


----------



## tiggs (1 December 2010)

Have you asked if they will pass on a letter to the new owner, then your friend could write to the new owner with her contact details and hopefully the new owner would get in touch


----------



## cblair (1 December 2010)

I understand why they wont give me their details but they wont pass on my details.  I cant 'watch' them as I am now in Australia I just would like to know whats she is doing and pass on my knowledge and experince of what she has done.  I had her 10 years from a 2 year old and backed and broke her.


----------



## MurphysMinder (2 December 2010)

It might be a good idea to ask if they would pass on a letter to new loaners.  As I said in the other post, ILPH asked me if they could pass on my details to the previous owner of the first ILPH pony I had, and the second one I collected from her previous owners, and they visited her frequently.  I even had owners from even earlier get in touch, it was quite a tear jerker to see a girl in her 20s crying on seeing her first pony again, she had been convinced she would be dead (pony was in her 30s). I can understand why they won't pass on details without the new loaners permission, but seems sad they can't do it at all.

ETA, As Roast Spud says, at least you can be sure she will be in a good home, and will be checked on frequently, although fully understand why you would want to keep in touch.


----------



## cblair (3 January 2011)

Thank you Murphys Minder.  I did ask them to pass on the file I did on her plus pictures and my details and they said they couldnt. New rule.

Yes I am sure she has gone somewhere nice I just miss her and would love updates and to share my knowledge on her having had her for 10 years and made her the horse she is today which is very special. \


please keep looking.

Thanks


----------



## cblair (21 March 2011)

still looking


----------



## brighteyes (21 March 2011)

The WHW haven't by any chance also vetoed the contacting of previous people by the new keeps have they?  Wouldn't surprise me in the continuing daftness of things.  

And I do have a very recent and very puzzling example.


----------

